# Nệm Liên Á Cassaro Chính Hãng giảm giá đặc biệt tại Nệm Cát Tường



## nemcattuong (13/11/19)

Nệm lò xo Liên Á tại Nệm Cát Tường là dòng sản phẩm lò xo liên kết theo quy trình của Anh quốc. Đảm bảo cung cấp một khung nệm vững chắc và an toàn cho người sử dụng.
Phần vật liệu bao bọc xung quanh hệ thống lò xo liên kết là lớp xơ dừa tự nhiên. Tạo độ thông thoáng tối đa cho người sử dụng. Hạn chế tình trạng hơi nóng giữ lại gây nóng bức khó chịu.





Nệm Liên Á Cassaro được bổ sung thêm một lớp PU – HR có tác dụng tăng cường độ mềm mại. Đem lại cảm giác êm ái dễ chịu hơn cho người sử dụng.
Phần vải bọc chất lượng cao nên không gây kích ứng cho người sử dụng, an toàn với làn da của trẻ nhỏ.
Nệm đáp ứng được các chuẩn chất lượng như độ kháng khuẩn, kháng bụi. và chống ẩm mốc trong một thời gian dài.
Khung lò xo liên kết của Nệm lò xo túi liên á làm từ vật liệu thép chất lượng cao. Độ nén vừa phải, thích ứng tốt với nhiều tư thế nằm khác nhau, hấp thụ chuyển động cơ thể giúp giảm xóc trong quá trình thay đổi tư thế khi ngủ.


----------

